# Ariat Bromont tall boots



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has these?
I just bought them but with a full size calf (last in my size) and now that I'm home I tried them on with my own breeches and I'm worried I should have bought the Regular size calf instead. I measured mine and they are 13.5inches at the widest part..
I've never bought tall boots before (i usually just wear paddocks with half chaps) so Im not 100% how they should fit.

Does anyone else find the calf sizes small on these? I tried the regular size calf in store and it was pretty tight, i felt like i might pinch myself or breeches when zipping up...but I don't know if that is how they SHOULD fit? I know they will give a bit too when broken in..

Any help, do they look a little big? I took some pics so you can help me hahaha

















Should i be able to fit my hand down the side?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

You want your tall boots to fit as snugly as you can without cutting off your circulation. The backs of the boots should hit the backs of your knees. Expect them to drop almost an inch by the time the ankles break in and wrinkle. 

It's hard to tell by the picture, do you have a lot of excess room in there? Can you pinch a big wrinkle in the leather? (Particularly in the calf, there's not a lot you can do for roomy ankles) If so I'd go with a narrower calf. But keep in mind that in the winter time you may need space for thicker breeches (or if you wear thermals) or thicker socks. Make sure that you wear the thickest of everything you would wear and see if it still fits.


----------



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

well in the first pic do you see how the leather kinda buckles where the zipper is? I think they should be smooth to the top here.. but i'm not sure how these specific boots are suppose to fit.

There isn't A LOT of excess room but the very top is roomy around my leg.when i bend my knees, the top part of the boot (under the knee)doesn't sit flush against my leg.

I'm thinking im gonna have to go back tomorrow and hope they still have a smaller size..i think i might be that awkward in between calf size


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a similar pair of boots, mine sit nicely, they are firm and do take time to get use to.


----------



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

Did you go for the full calf or regular? I think im gonna switch to the regular..i know the leather will start to give.


----------

